# VapeClub - iStick Pico Kit and Red/Black RX200 now in stock



## JakesSA (5/4/16)

Our latest shipment has just arrived and first up is the new iStick Pico 75W TC device! I can only say wow and kudos to Jay-Bo for this design, you have to hold one of these to appreciate just how small they are, it's also got a price tag to suit coming in at only R790 including the new Melo 3 Mini atomiser. This will be the mod to beat as starter kit for 2016, find 'em here

We have also restocked the awesome new red/black and full white RX200s and ... no .. we did not up the price just because the colour changed.  Find this beauty still at R980 or only R1350 inlcuding three 25R batteries (that's only R133 odd rand per cell)!! Find 'em here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (5/4/16)

@anthony001


----------



## JakesSA (5/4/16)

And @Fiddle|tweak, if I may, you mentioned a possible interest in these ..


----------



## Silver (5/4/16)

@JakesSA , that red/black RX200 - damn it looks so good

I dont need more mods
I dont need more mods
I dont need more mods

But I want it

Aaargh

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JakesSA (5/4/16)

It is a thing of beauty, I can't help but want to touch that red velvet colour whenever I see it and I swear @VapeGrrl will swap me for one if anyone was willing to take the trade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (5/4/16)

JakesSA said:


> Our latest shipment has just arrived and first up is the new iStick Pico 75W TC device! I can only say wow and kudos to Jay-Bo for this design, you have to hold one of these to appreciate just how small they are, it's also got a price tag to suit coming in at only R790 including the new Melo 3 Mini atomiser. This will be the mod to beat as starter kit for 2016, find 'em here
> 
> We have also restocked the awesome new red/black and full white RX200s and ... no .. we did not up the price just because the colour changed.  Find this beauty still at R980 or only R1350 inlcuding three 25R batteries (that's only R133 odd rand per cell)!! Find 'em here


@JakesSA if I order the iStick now. When would I get it in Sandton?


----------



## JakesSA (5/4/16)

Picked up tomorrow for delivery on Thursday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (6/4/16)

JakesSA said:


> And @Fiddle|tweak, if I may, you mentioned a possible interest in these ..


I am sorry, but I ordered one from best gear yesterday, my wife needed some items, and ordered it. I will order some batteries from you when it arrives though. Thanks a lot.


----------



## JakesSA (6/4/16)

Can't get over how small these Pico's are, here is one next to a VTC Mini Cubis combo for comparison. Now the VTC is by no means a giant yet it towers over the Pico..

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/16)

JakesSA said:


> Can't get over how small these Pico's are, here is one next to a VTC Mini Cubis combo for comparison. Now the VTC is by no means a giant yet it towers over the Pico..
> 
> 
> View attachment 50437



How the hell does an 18650 fit in there when it appears taller than the mod?


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> How the hell does an 18650 fit in there when it appears taller than the mod?



Ahhh does the battery go into the firing button?


----------



## blujeenz (6/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> How the hell does an 18650 fit in there when it appears taller than the mod?


Its a hollow cap.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/4/16)

Got mine today from VapeClub. This thing is awesome. Smaller tank means smaller chimney and much more flavour. I haven't touched any of my other devices since I started vaping on this. Well worth the price and the 0.3ohm coil suits it best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/4/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Got mine today from VapeClub. This thing is awesome. Smaller tank means smaller chimney and much more flavour. I haven't touched any of my other devices since I started vaping on this. Well worth the price and the 0.3ohm coil suits it best.


Did you have a look at the different colors?

What color do you think looks the best?


----------



## acorn (7/4/16)

JakesSA said:


> Our latest shipment has just arrived and first up is the new iStick Pico 75W TC device! I can only say wow and kudos to Jay-Bo for this design, you have to hold one of these to appreciate just how small they are, it's also got a price tag to suit coming in at only R790 including the new Melo 3 Mini atomiser. This will be the mod to beat as starter kit for 2016, find 'em here
> 
> We have also restocked the awesome new red/black and full white RX200s and ... no .. we did not up the price just because the colour changed.  Find this beauty still at R980 or only R1350 inlcuding three 25R batteries (that's only R133 odd rand per cell)!! Find 'em here


 
Good morning @JakesSA , any RBA available for the Melo 3 Mini atomiser ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Got mine today from VapeClub. This thing is awesome. Smaller tank means smaller chimney and much more flavour. I haven't touched any of my other devices since I started vaping on this. Well worth the price and the 0.3ohm coil suits it best.



Thanks @OnePowerfulCorsa
How does it feel in the hand?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (7/4/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @OnePowerfulCorsa
> How does it feel in the hand?


Very comfortable in the hand. All you see is the little tank the mod completely disappears.


----------



## Silver (7/4/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Very comfortable in the hand. All you see is the little tank the mod completely disappears.



Thanks!
Picture pretty please...


----------



## Stosta (7/4/16)

Yeah this little thing looks really nice! I too would like to know about the RBA option for the tank, but worst case scenario one throws a stubby STM on it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (7/4/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


>



Thanks @OnePowerfulCorsa 
Lol, its soooo cute!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras (7/4/16)

@JakesSA 

Overnight delivery is r100 , is there free delivery when spending a certain amount ?

L8ter


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/16)

morras said:


> @JakesSA
> 
> Overnight delivery is r100 , is there free delivery when spending a certain amount ?
> 
> L8ter



Yebo... R1,500.


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (7/4/16)

That is even smaller than I imagined it. It's awesome, I wonder how it would look with a goblin mini or the gs tank, believe even smaller. Nice for stealth vaping. Nice pics by the way thanks.


----------



## JakesSA (7/4/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Did you have a look at the different colors?
> 
> What color do you think looks the best?



Hot pink ftw!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (7/4/16)

morras said:


> @JakesSA
> 
> Overnight delivery is r100 , is there free delivery when spending a certain amount ?
> 
> L8ter



Its actually R55 night for overnight delivery, countrywide, please try to get your order in before 13:00 though .. I see the website still refers to R100 for Aramex but that is no longer an option.


----------



## JakesSA (7/4/16)

acorn said:


> Good morning @JakesSA , any RBA available for the Melo 3 Mini atomiser ?


It uses the same EC coils as the previous version which is the Atlantis/Triton style one. I remember seeing a rebuildable coil at some point but that's not quite the same as an rba ..

Found it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (7/4/16)

When I saw this on the @SirVape site today, my heart strings ripped at my deepest desire to grab this. I feel like just getting one tomorrow, but I have spent so much already this month. Let's see if I can resist the 3 km ride tomorrow. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (7/4/16)

Waine said:


> When I saw this on the @SirVape site today, my heart strings ripped at my deepest desire to grab this. I feel like just getting one tomorrow, but I have spent so much already this month. Let's see if I can resist the 3 km ride tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Do it. You wont regret it. Black and silver...


----------



## Lingogrey (8/4/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Do it. You wont regret it. Black and silver...


@OnePowerfulCorsa

How is the airflow adjustment capabilities on the Melo III tank? Do you think it would work for MTL (with the 0.5 ohm coils / the Target 0.9 ohm coils that also seem to fit or the ECR rebuildable coil at around 0.7 / 0.8 ohms)? I usually prefer wide open lung hits with as much airflow as I can get on a tank, but I do like MTL now and then and I'm interested in whether this tank will be able to provide that


----------



## Zakariya Baker (8/4/16)

Hey man. So that Pico, how much will it be for mod and battery alone?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (8/4/16)

The airflow control doesn't close off the airflow as much to allow a proper MTL hit. Still possible but not as stiff as closing off most other sub-ohm tanks. I have not tried the 0.5ohm coil as I prefer the 0.3ohm so you may have a better chance of MTL with a 0.5ohm or 0.9ohm coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (8/4/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> The airflow control doesn't close off the airflow as much to allow a proper MTL hit. Still possible but not as stiff as closing off most other sub-ohm tanks. I have not tried the 0.5ohm coil as I prefer the 0.3ohm so you may have a better chance of MTL with a 0.5ohm or 0.9ohm coil.


Thanks very much for the info!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (8/4/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Hey man. So that Pico, how much will it be for mod and battery alone?



Ummm .. somewhat less than the kit? Not available as yet though...


----------

